

Google will soon display your Google+ photo when you call an Android phone - ge0rg
http://www.engadget.com/2013/11/06/google-profile-photos-android-calls/

======
ge0rg
What bothers me most about this is not the caller's privacy (he chose to
upload his photo into a public profile after all), but the called person's.

The called Android phone has to obtain the "correct" photo in some way. The
least horrible implementation I can see for this is a local query to the G+
app installed on the phone, to check if the caller is in your circles.

However, any online photo check, as implied by the article, will send a
caller's phone number to Google, allowing them to collect data about all the
people you receive calls from.

 __Update: __the original source [0] writes that G+ is queried both for
incoming _and_ for outgoing calls! Time to call your data protection
commissioner!

[0]
[https://plus.google.com/+AttilaBodis/posts/E6Z77tkr78r](https://plus.google.com/+AttilaBodis/posts/E6Z77tkr78r)

